# PA Kernel



## Walterc33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am having volume issues with my showcase running Paranoid Android. The ringer is not loud and the speakerphone isn't either (plus it echoes bad enough to where I cannot hardly use it). I am thinking that maybe flashing a new kernel would allow me to fix the issues, but I'm not sure of a good one to use. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Devil kernel is about your only other option. Check out www.hellybean.com


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Walterc33 said:


> I am having volume issues with my showcase running Paranoid Android. The ringer is not loud and the speakerphone isn't either (plus it echoes bad enough to where I cannot hardly use it). I am thinking that maybe flashing a new kernel would allow me to fix the issues, but I'm not sure of a good one to use. Does anyone have any recommendations?


have you seen and read this??

blog.efpophis.net/2012/11/speakerphone-echo-on-samsung-fascinate.html?m=1


----------

